# Model: Mandy Murphy



## RMThompson (Feb 2, 2009)

Some new stuff:

1.







2





3





4






5


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 2, 2009)

On the first one:
Did you add in the cigarette and tears?  The cigarette looks fake, and the tears don't really look natural.  I think her facial expression is perfect though.
I think this one would be much better with a more realistic looking cigarette (did you just outline it to see it better against the white background?), and more natural looking tears.

I like 3 & 4 the most (3 more); I think 2 is good too, but there's something about it that just seems 'off' to me...



...Just my opinion.


3 is my favorite.  I like 1 too, but it think it falls short because of what I mentioned above.


Sorry if that's all too negative; I do like them, but - you've posted other work that blows these away, IMO.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 2, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> On the first one:
> Did you add in the cigarette and tears? The cigarette looks fake, and the tears don't really look natural. I think her facial expression is perfect though.
> I think this one would be much better with a more realistic looking cigarette (did you just outline it to see it better against the white background?), and more natural looking tears.
> 
> ...


 
Hm. Interesting. The tears ARE fake, though the cigarette was real. I've been experimenting more with Photoshop, and that's probably why. I will be posting more from this set, less manipulated, and perhaps they will be better.


----------



## Dreamflight (Feb 3, 2009)

The spreadeagled position in the second one seems really unnatural to me, but the lighting is really good.  Any particular reason a brick wall is being reflected?

I'd have to say #3 is my favourite.  What did people think about a girl in a bikini walking around the city?  Bet she got a few double-takes.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 3, 2009)

Dreamflight said:


> The spreadeagled position in the second one seems really unnatural to me, but the lighting is really good. Any particular reason a brick wall is being reflected?
> 
> I'd have to say #3 is my favourite. What did people think about a girl in a bikini walking around the city? Bet she got a few double-takes.


 
OOOOOOOO yes. It was hilarious, we got a LOT of attention!

The brick wall was actually in the studio, but I was going for sort of girl looking into her own past, or maybe her future, and left the brick wall for that reason. If you notice, she's not being reflected, but instead just a brick wall. 

Anyway, I think 3 is my favorite too!

Ryan


----------



## monkeykoder (Feb 3, 2009)

For some reason I'm reminded of an xkcd webcomic...


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 3, 2009)

ha ha. funny.

A new pic:


----------



## ATXshots (Feb 3, 2009)

See...I don't really like #3, it looks like she is going potty 

I really like 4 & 5 though...flirty and cute


----------



## LeSueur24 (Feb 3, 2009)

My favorite is 4, very attractive and she looks totally confident in front of the camera. Were the outdoor shots all natural light?


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 3, 2009)

LeSueur24 said:


> My favorite is 4, very attractive and she looks totally confident in front of the camera. Were the outdoor shots all natural light?


 
Naw, I can't trust natural light! LOL I also had my flash on (Sb-800).

Here's another one:

6:


----------



## Roger (Feb 4, 2009)

nice work.....I like the cartoony effects of the first two...except the tears as they look drawn on, but the ciggy looks good. I like the b&w conversion of #3, the contrast is very nice, I just don't like the pose.....I really like #6, she's got a nice irreverance about her and looks like fun to work with.


----------



## Early (Feb 4, 2009)

To each his own, I guess, but to me, #3 is the standout among some pretty fine photos.  The whole comp is A1, but what really does it for me is the way her beautiful face is framed with the umbrella.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 4, 2009)

Early said:


> To each his own, I guess, but to me, #3 is the standout among some pretty fine photos. The whole comp is A1, but what really does it for me is the way her beautiful face is framed with the umbrella.


 
Thanks. I don't get the "she looks like she's peeing" comments myself. I think the pose, and the look on her face (it was genuine) gives the whole thing an almost child-like interest in the rain.


----------



## ATXshots (Feb 4, 2009)

RMThompson said:


> *Thanks. I don't get the "she looks like she's peeing" comments myself.* I think the pose, and the look on her face (it was genuine) gives the whole thing an almost child-like interest in the rain.



Have you ever seen a girl pee in the woods? Thats how we stand/squat 

Also, I really like the last one you posted. That pose really shows off her curves.


----------



## RMThompson (Feb 4, 2009)

ATXshots said:


> Have you ever seen a girl pee in the woods? Thats how we stand/squat
> 
> Also, I really like the last one you posted. That pose really shows off her curves.


 
LOL I understand the mechanics of it, I guess I just don't assume every female squatting must be excreting as well. The two aren't mutually exclusive! 

Still, perception is key when a viewer sees an image and enough people have said it that I could safely say the feeling I was trying to convey didn't come through... win some and lose some I suppose!

RMT


----------

